
Lyft hits a major milestone: 1B trips - craigferg501
https://www.theverge.com/2018/9/18/17871514/lyft-milestone-one-billion-trips-rides
======
EduardoBautista
I always wondered why Lyft doesn't try to expand into other markets. Nearly
every other major service has expanded beyond their home country but Lyft
seems to just want to stay in the USA.

I still use Lyft, but I have to remember to download the app before arriving
in the USA (I delete it to remove clutter from my phone after leaving the
country).

